

Using MTurk to spam upvotes for Quora - dshankar
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/09/quora-4/

======
pluies
"Someone has already made reference to the Mechanical Turk HIT under the
answer in question. And the answer has been “collapsed” because of the policy
violation, which means that no matter how many upvotes it receives paid or
unpaid it won’t show up. Repeat offenders of Quora policy are warned and then
potentially blocked."

And now to get rid of competitors, just open Mechanical Turk HITs to upvote
their answers, report them, and watch them getting banned.

------
timf
This dilution/abuse problem in voting sites (HN too)... I'd rather see each
user getting a _view_ of votes - a customized view where there is more weight
given to votes coming from a user's direct and secondary networks.

In general there seems to be a lack of customization for what a _user_ thinks
is signal (by way of their own votes and who they choose to pay attention to)
and not what the whole community thinks is signal. That doesn't seem to ever
work quite right when the population gets too big.

~~~
rlpb
Reddit tried to do this when it first started, but failed because of load
issues.

~~~
anigbrowl
I would love to read about that if you have a link. Weighting by affiliation
is the way to go.

------
henning
This guy will get more attention from being written up on Techcrunch than he
would from his hare-brained spamming scheme. Good job giving him undeserved
free publicity, TechCrunch.

~~~
code_duck
TechCrunch simply cannot stop posting articles about Quora. There have been
three or four a day for the past week... I'm not sure why, exactly.

Want to get on TC? Do something related to Quora this week, not matter how
insignificant. They _will_ publish it.

~~~
citricsquid
quora _instant_?

------
Joakal
Anyone heard any good stuff from this: <http://advogato.org/trust-metric.html>
? That stuff is ancient and I can't find any working examples outside of
papers.

------
sanxiyn
Reputation is factional: [http://unqualified-
reservations.blogspot.com/2007/08/uberfac...](http://unqualified-
reservations.blogspot.com/2007/08/uberfact-ultimate-social-verifier.html)

Apparently this is expensive to compute, but there must be some way to make it
work.

------
trotsky
I guess Larry will have to wait 12-18 months for "Promoted Answers".

------
shalmanese
easiest 50 cents I ever made.

